# Curly mice are on their way



## NaomiR

My first litter of astrex are due soon and I'm really excited - the enormous asxtrex buck I had from Jake at Yankee Doodle has been in with one of my enormous pew does.

I'm not planning on keeping any of the "straight" mice as I really only want to run on the curlys themselves but please let me know if you'd like a straight doe (or buck) so I can run extra/s on?? They will (of course) be curly carriers and the gene is dominent so there's an excellent chance they'll throw curlys when put to a curly.

Anyway let me know otherwise I will sort out the litters as and when they arrive........I AM VERY EXCITED


----------



## violet1991

they won't be curly carriers then, if the gene is dominant. Can't carry a dominant gene 

can't wait to see babies!

Vi x x x


----------



## NaomiR

well they're here at last and I love them all which isn't making life terribly easy :?


----------



## NaomiR

Monitoring them hourly waiting for fur :lol:


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Awww :love1 Making me all mouse broody


----------



## dangermouse

congrats


----------



## Maplewood Stud

any signs of fur yet x


----------



## NaomiR

just checked and I am pretty sure I have 3 does and 2 bucks lol oh well I'm sure I can find them girlfriends :lol:

best news is the darkest one is a doe and she's lovely, they look slightly crinkled but it might just be the way they were laying if someone's had astrex bubs before could they let me know what I should be looking for lol :?


----------



## cloverstud

hiya I have got some astrex from jake and I have got about 4 litters at the minute including some rumpwhite astrex I am working on, and I have got dove tan, cham tan, silver tan and a dark one I think is pink eyed lilac tan.
I usually look at the wiskers to see if they are 
astrex, they should be crinkly but I have found that when astrex is paired to normal coat the curliness can suffer some what and they might take a while longer to curl than an astrex to astrex mating 
well thats just what I have found anyway, but every mouse is different so some one else may have a different experience  
but I do love astrex


----------



## Cait

The best astrex are the ones that keep their curls the longest. This will be your biggest struggle as by 6 weeks their coats start to straighten out and just look dishevelled!


----------



## cloverstud

some of my astrex that have one astrex parent and one normal, have started curly and now look normal coated very smooth and apart from wiskers being a bit long they are not curled, its funny how genes work


----------



## NaomiR

Oh yes I know that I'll have some curly and some "straight" and I really only want to be keeping the curlys but I was just wondering when the curlys would be obvious as they're just over a week old now


----------



## NaomiR

Here are some pictures I just took


























What do you think any curlys in there??


----------



## cloverstud

possibly from what I can see I think all could be astrex, but they won't have the greatest curl to there coats, once you get mating astrex to astrex they get really curlly from young age but unfortunatley still end up just looking disshevelled it is my dream to breed an astrex that stays curly for ever :lol: I can hear cait laughing now


----------



## NaomiR

cloverstud said:


> it is my dream to breed an astrex that stays curly for ever :lol: I can hear cait laughing now


yes me too and let's not give up I don't mind people laughing at least we're making people happy along the way lol :lol:

these ones will go straight back to a direct asxtrex buck that should help, I'm hoping in 5-6 generations to have improoved type AND curl maintenance I will cross everything anyway.

but I have some texels to play with too which I'm thinking of putting to satins - that should keep curls better but we WILL improove the astrex don't you worry  I am a determined little sod


----------



## NaomiR

cloverstud said:


> I think all could be astrex


You were right they are all curly


----------



## april

They all look curly to me. And I bred 2 texels together once, and I kept one of the bucks that I still have. He has kept his curls since he was born in march. So I plan to breed him to another texel if I ever get one haha


----------



## NaomiR

I will pop one in the post to you now :lol:


----------



## NaomiR

here they are looking very curly :lol: 11 days old










We have 1 pew doe, 1 lilac doe and 2 lilac bucks and the other doe is black possibly or very dark brown?


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Ooh, scrummy! Love the little black guy


----------



## julieszoo

Aww cute, they look just like baby rex rats! What a shame they don't keep their curls into adulthood.


----------



## NaomiR

Peteyandthegang said:


> Love the little black guy


it's a doe :lol:


----------



## cloverstud

they are gorgeous, i am going to steal them :twisted: :lol: 
I have some texels too


----------



## Peteyandthegang

NaomiR said:


> Peteyandthegang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the little black guy
> 
> 
> 
> it's a doe :lol:
Click to expand...

I say guy for everyone and anything, dont mind me 
Shes still a guy


----------



## Velvet_Meece

They're lovely, one of my litters from hairless carriers look like they're going to go a bit curly, though its early days, i suspect they will go scruffy if so...Rex's/double rex? or is there only such thing in the rat world?


----------



## NaomiR

we just about have our eyes open


----------



## Maplewood Stud

oh u kept them bloody quiet!! :| x


----------



## NaomiR

x.leigh.amber.x said:


> oh u kept them bloody quiet!! :| x


no I didn't you banana I've not shut up about them :lol:

they're probably the worst kept "secret" ever in the history of the mouse fancy :lol:


----------



## Maplewood Stud

yeah but u never said they were that cute  x i love the black one x


----------



## NaomiR

oh okay sorry they are EXCEEDINGLY cute :lol:


----------



## Maplewood Stud

tell me about it  how r ur new 3 settling in? x


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Naomi Ive changed my mind...want one from this litter! :shock: :love1 :lol:


----------



## NaomiR

Peteyandthegang said:


> Naomi Ive changed my mind...want one from this litter! :shock: :love1 :lol:


okay but I did tell you it was TOP SECRET now I'm going to have to kill you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Velvet_Meece

I agree the black one is just adorable! :shock:

They're so chunky and squeezable too!!! might be best i'm kept away! :lol:


----------



## Mari

Naomi, what beautiful babies! Congrats! It's such torture having to see everyone's lovely meece over there on the other side of the pond! I wish I were closer....I would take one in a second!


----------



## NaomiR

unless you have about £1,000 you don't stand much chance of getting any of these I'm afraid :lol:


----------



## vickyholt13

awwww they are beautiful so so beautiful what scrummy chunky little mice


----------



## Loose

Aww, they are too cute!!


----------



## Mari

NaomiR said:


> unless you have about £1,000 you don't stand much chance of getting any of these I'm afraid :lol:


 :lol: I wish! If only money were _really_ no object!  I don't think the fiance would allow it for the meeces. 

They really are splendid babies, Naomi! Any updates to torture and tease me some more?


----------



## NaomiR

Only update is this gorgeous litter is now 4 weeks old so they boys have moved into their own tank leaving the 3 lovely girls with their Mum - they're all still scrumptious


----------

